# Madison Speakers - A review



## stantonsound (Jun 25, 2005)

( I am in no way affiliated with Madison, just a sound engineer that is sharing some sound avice, with the pun fully intended)

I just wanted to share a find that I recently had. I bought a pair of Madison speakers and over the last year or so I have been using and abusing these. I provide pretty much any kind of sound work that you could imagine and have used these in portable PA applications, for live Rock/Hip Hop/Ska/Country/Classical/and more, church functions....you get the picture. These are GREAT. I ordered 12 and arrange them in a three high, two wide configuration on the sound wings. With a cost of less than $200 each, these are a great buy. 

They use warrior woofers, titanium horns, and all birch cabinets. These are built tough and take the abuse of a road setting.

The best part is the warranty. Since I can not purchase these locally, I had them shipped......but UPS was not gentle in their shipping. One box arrived soaking wet and almost destroyed. The crossover was destroyed, as was the woofer. I called Madison directly and the built me a new one that afternoon and mailed it out to me that night. 

Give em a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone else have any experience with these speakers? Specifically, the MAP12? I'm considering purchasing these over the the Peavey PR12s Amp will be the Behringer EP2500.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you have a link for their website?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.madisonspeakers.com/


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Get them for the metal-head on your list. Order yours today.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, I actually bought a pair of used MAP15s on ebay for cheap from steelsound. These things seem pretty nice so far. They sound great. Very heavy though. It was pretty tough for just me to get them up on a stick. The dual speakon and 1/4" connections are great. I haven't used them for a show, but I hope to soon.


----------

